# Can It Be?.........friday!



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Don't know why I'm shouting Friday, I'm still the wrong side of 3 twelve hour shifts. However Andy will forgive me for kicking today off with his pic of my new arrival.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

Nice Speedy.!

Sporting this one today:










Thanks

deano


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Thanks guys they are couple of nice ones to wake up to







This old but new to me Sinn, Lemania 1877 inside.

Martin


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

mart broad said:


> Thanks guys they are couple of nice ones to wake up to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Martin - superb!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive been wearing my Eco-zilla all week on holiday, it was nice to get home and put on something a bit more subtle...









Havent worn this in ages...RLT 17


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Still wearing this











Breitling Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels










Must try and take a better photo of it


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm giving this an airing for the first time in a while


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing my Breitling 'Shark' today


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Great Sinn, Mart!

Stowa day for me:


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Still enjoying the BM. Bought this more out of curiosity than desire, didn't think I'd like it, infact I like it so much I'm actually considering getting an OM at some point. Didn't think I'd ever want an orange watch


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Blue Seamaster BMP300 for me this (at the moment)sunny morning


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

ANDI said:


> Blue Seamaster BMP300 for me this (at the moment)sunny morning


 Oh dear, that should say SMP300







really do need some bi focal glasses


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Got the day off today so wearing this instead of my usual weekday G-Shock:










Cheers, Olly


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice watches chaps! For me, it's an EZM2 - black bezel on bracelet.

I have no pics of my own yet, but I absolutely love this pic posted by OBO on a German Rolex forum:










Shows how the oil filling takes away all depth from the dial - awesome pic!

Have a good weekend all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice one Guy.

An Orca for me from HK. Pictures from Harold.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Ventura said:


> Nice one Guy.
> 
> An Orca for me from HK. Pictures from Harold.


That is some lume - is it better than the Seiko Monsters?

Alasdair


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I would say about the same. The best lume I've seen so far is the EcoZilla's it's truely nuclear. The hands on the Orca are very bright. However if fully charged the markers will be about the same but will go quicker.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Gonna start the day with this "little" lady


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Usually on a one piece Waterbourne, but this week - Di-Modell.

D.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Bring out those Zillas!!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Love the EcoZilla, but the Orca is so much more comfortable then my EcoZilla.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Still going with the 36, have had it on all week


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Have been boring and stuck with the U1 all week... though here's an action shot from the other weekend helping hand out water in Cheltenham:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like that Orca Ventura - very funky - not a fan of Ti though









I'm sporting my new Alpha Daytona hommage today - I rather like this pic I've just taken of it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Seiko 6309-7040 on a Seiko "Super-Oyster"


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Love the dome on that Seiko JoT









BTW Looks to be in great condition


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Love the dome on that Seiko JoT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil, it has had the full treatment, original dial relumed with C1 Super-Luminova, the domed sapphire crystal I have mixed feelings about, or at least I did have until I smashed it against a metal rail







didn't even leave a smudge


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Spacematic today:










Cheers


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> Seiko 6309-7040 on a Seiko "Super-Oyster"


Classic combination John - did you modify the end links to fit? Whoever did it has done a fine job









Here's another shot of the Alpha - been playing with my Canon A80 & some macro lenses (not a busy day at work today ... which is nice for a friday)

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice one Paul. The Orca is seriously comfortable.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Gone for a PRS14, although the q&d phone pic leaves a lot to be desired! It should handle tonights bar crawl through SE1 with no probs! A pity the same will not be said of myself!










/vince ..


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

potz said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another shot of the Alpha - been playing with my Canon A80 & some macro lenses (not a busy day at work today ... which is nice for a friday)
> ...


I thought it looked like a 24 hour hand that seems to correspond with the main hands (at 10.20 in the pic) - the 24 hour hand is just past the 10 hour marker.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Travelling "oop north" to see the Rellies today...

...don't want to scare the 'natives' so this discreet Seiko 5:










but as I've got a four drive, perhaps I'll wear this in the car:










...and at the risk of starting the Saturday Watch Thread ridiculously early...

I may well be wearing this on Sat Night:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> Travelling "oop north" to see the Rellies today...
> 
> ...don't want to scare the 'natives' so this discreet Seiko 5:


What a great picture









I'm hoping for something to arrive today for my Friday watch. Wearing this just now though.










Alasdair


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Best G Shock ever made so far except it 'aint solar


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Seiko 6309-7040 on a Seiko "Super-Oyster"


*AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!*

Them cuffs.................them cuffs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

archie today


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Today I shall mostly be wearing this vintage Sekonda with the double mainspringed Slava movement...










I'm particularly happy with this piece as when I got it, it wasn't working. I bought a cheap knackered donor and switched some of the gears over and hey presto it's keeping time magnificently! I've just snapped this at my desk, so please excuse the pic...


----------



## thenikjones (Mar 10, 2006)

Will be wearing this when I leave work


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well buddy brought back some goodies from overseas for our group of collectors. An ETA beater this day


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Beater...............beater!!!!














................that's a bloody O & W M5 and a fine watch it is too


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

Just got this in the post (see my post below)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

potz said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another shot of the Alpha - been playing with my Canon A80 & some macro lenses (not a busy day at work today ... which is nice for a friday)
> ...


The subdial at 6 is nothing to do with the chronograph unfortunately. It's linked to the hour hand (not independently adjustable) & makes 1 revolution per day unlike the hour hand which, obviously, makes two revolutons per day! I suppose it's just a 24 hour indicator really - when it's 12 midday the subdial hand will be pointing to 12 & when it's 12 midnight the subdial hand will be pointing to 24. The markings on the subdial are in 2 hour increments so when it's an odd number (11 o'clock for instance) the subdial hand will be between two of the increments.

The subdial at 9 is constant seconds, while the subdial at 3 is the 30 minute counter for the chronograph. The movement doesn't hack & there's no date but I'm amazed that you can get a brand new mechanical chronograph (seemingly a very nicely made one too) for so little. I'm seriously chuffed with it & would recommend one to anyone.


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

Haven't worn this one in ages, it was due an outing










Dave S


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Been wearing this Seiko 5 today










Have a great weekend everyone

paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Still wearing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmm


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

An _certified_ chronometer for me today.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Russ said:


> Don't know why I'm shouting Friday, I'm still the wrong side of 3 twelve hour shifts. However Andy will forgive me for kicking today off with his pic of my new arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on joining Club Speedy - mine are resting whilst I wear this:










-- Tim


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

This is earning its keep today


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

been wearing this today out with the in laws for lunch ,and makes a change from alphas and siekos etc.










vostok century time. nice dress watch ,i like it anyway.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Russian today, tovarishhim...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Still wearing this
> ...


Bitch!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

in_denial said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know why I'm shouting Friday, I'm still the wrong side of 3 twelve hour shifts. However Andy will forgive me for kicking today off with his pic of my new arrival.
> ...


Wotcha Tim, long time no see, glad your still about....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Worktime.......










Wearing this now with it's new strap.......


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This got the Ocean off my wrist a few days ago, and is still there:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

As the weekend is finally here, have taken off the work watch and gone for the 6309


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

This 'un.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Ive been wearing my Eco-zilla all week on holiday, it was nice to get home and put on something a bit more subtle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats an awwsome pic jason.....i love that rlt


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

my secound of eddies watches a prs11 arrived today

next to my kronos..


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Changed to this to drink wine and play singstar!!


----------

